# Was she listening ?



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

So we got up late this morning and sat around the tree. Reflecting on Christmas eve , family, food and fun. I asked her to open her gifts first and she was happy to do so. Then it was my turn. I have wanted a item for the "gun room, reloading room, man cave " for a while that I never really spoke to her about but had been talking to a friend to borrow his. I opened a package that had a print out of a digital trigger gage. She heard me ask to borrow my friends so she called him and asked which one to buy. She ordered it from Midway. Wow. She's a keeper.

Was your significant other listening and surprised you ? Lets hear what ya got ?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Come on guys . I'm hearing crickets !!!????


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> Come on guys . I'm hearing crickets !!!????


Because we're stunned! :mrgreen: Really though, that's pretty awesome. You have a keeper. She not only loves you but supports your passion.

Not my wife, but my daughter heard me say how much I like those Long Range Shooters of Utah hoodies while down in Utah visiting a few months ago. I got two hoodies in the mail a couple days before Christmas. It made me feel good that someone thought of me.

Christmas morning.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Because we're stunned! :mrgreen: Really though, that's pretty awesome. You have a keeper. She not only loves you but supports your passion.
> 
> Not my wife, but my daughter heard me say how much I like those Long Range Shooters of Utah hoodies while down in Utah visiting a few months ago. I got two hoodies in the mail a couple days before Christmas. It made me feel good that someone thought of me.
> 
> Christmas morning.


Perfect ! Great kids.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Al Hansen said:


> Come on guys . I'm hearing crickets !!!????


...because a large number of fishing/hunting addicts such as ourselves end up divorced? :neutral:

I don't have a significant other right now (thankfully, because they get expensive during the holiday season), but my mom booked a spring snow goose hunt for my dad and me in Nebraska this spring. That was the best Christmas surprise I think I've ever had.

I've always been grateful for her support of our hunting passion.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

My wife loves the holiday season and goes all out to make it special every year for our children. Watching the excitement and awe that my children experience every year on Christmas morning is the best present I could ever ask for.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Clarq said:


> I don't have a significant other right now (thankfully, because they get expensive during the holiday season).


Congrats on the snow goose hunt - I hope you have a wonderful hunt!

Expensive during the holiday season?!? Try everyday of the year! It starts with fancy dates, trying to impress her and make her fall in love with you. Then comes that darn diamond that has to be just the "one" and after 13 different jewelry stores you finally find it and then nearly pass out when you see the price tag. Then comes kids, a new house, SUV, clothes, trips, etc!!

At the risk of sounding sappy, I have the most incredible wife who supports my hobbies. But, I'd sell every piece of hunting/fishing equipment tomorrow if that's what it took to stay married.

I'm a proud member of the whopped married man club!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

As I posted in the ML forum, my wife also sleuth-ed out a modification kit I've been wanting for my Rem 700ML muzzleloader. Now that I think about it, she gave me that gun as well for Christmas many moons ago. Yep, she's definitely a keeper too 


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Expensive during the holiday season?!? Try everyday of the year! It starts with fancy dates, trying to impress her and make her fall in love with you. Then comes that darn diamond that has to be just the "one" and after 13 different jewelry stores you finally find it and then nearly pass out when you see the price tag. Then comes kids, a new house, SUV, clothes, trips, etc!!


My wife has mentioned she gets a little cold while ice fishing in her current outdoor gear. For Christmas I got her a top of the line set of Clam insulated, waterproof/windproof ice fishing bibs. She was ecstatic 

-DallanC


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> At the risk of sounding sappy, I have the most incredible wife who supports my hobbies. But, I'd sell every piece of hunting/fishing equipment tomorrow if that's what it took to stay married.
> 
> I'm a proud member of the whopped married man club!


Sounds like you're both doing it right, then.

We've invited lots of neighbors hunting over the years. It was always interesting to see how their wives responded after we invited them. A few actively discouraged it. Many were willing to let them go, but weren't thrilled about it. The few that really impressed me (including my mom) were those who supported, and even encouraged, their husbands to go, despite not having any inclinations of their own to hunt.

We actually took one neighbor on an all-day hunting trip (about 6:00 AM to 9:00 PM) on his wedding anniversary. In our defense, we didn't know it was his anniversary, or we probably wouldn't have invited him. Once the invitation was extended, though, his wife told him he'd better go. After all, they could celebrate any time, but the dove opener only comes once a year.

I stuck that one in the memory vault as an example to follow if I'm ever married to someone whose hobbies I don't understand.


----------

